# Anyone in PB area got a 6hp or 5hp motor?



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I haven't seen many other Micro guys running around my Palm Beach area yet. I have a Solo Skiff and I am looking to possibly switch to a different motor. Figured I'd see if anyone around here has one. I currently run an older 6hp Nissan 4-stroke and wanted to see how a 6hp 4s Suzuki or a 5hp 2-stroke would compare on my little rig.
I'm willing to trade some flies or such.
Let me know if someone in the Palm Beach area has a motor and would be willing to let me borrow for a test run or two.
Wes


----------

